# We are grieving here today



## Pecos (Sep 7, 2019)

We had to let our precious 10 year old Bichon, Heidi, go to doggie heaven yesterday. She had a severe health issue that caused her a lot of pain every time she urinated. We worked with five different Vets to try to solve the problem and control the pain which often lasted several hours each time and was getting worse along with bleeding. We tried anti-inflammatories, antibiotics, herbs, hormone treatment, acupuncture and everything else that we could come up with. We could not let her continue to suffer and vets told us that the only next step was a highly invasive procedure that would require five days of hospital care afterward just to control the pain. Furthermore they had no real idea of what would happen if they did find something after putting her through all that misery. We could not ask Heidi to stay a little longer.

I have a hole in my heart right now and am continuing to get hit with waves of intense sadness. My poor wife has shed lots of tears and it taking it even harder than I am. Intellectually, we know that we made the right decision, but emotionally it is another matter. I wish that I could get a real good cry as that would probably help me. 

We have lost pets before, but this one seems particularly tough since she was only 10.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

@Pecos I'm so terribly sorry! I know it hurts so much. I can only wish for you and your wife to heal quickly.   ♥


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 7, 2019)

So sorry to hear of your loss!  She has now crossed the 'rainbow bridge' and is not suffering anymore.
We have all had to do this at one time or another and it is never easy.
My thoughts and prayers to you and your wife.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2019)

I would have made the same decision.

You and your wife can take comfort in the fact that Heidi enjoyed 10 years in a kind and loving home.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

That  truly ruined my day  @Pecos ....  so sorry for your loss of Heidi.  That's too young!  Had she been sick long? 
My condolences to your wife.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2019)

So sorry 
You did the right thing.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 7, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> That  truly ruined my day  @Pecos ....  so sorry for your loss of Heidi.  That's too young!  Had she been sick long?
> My condolences to your wife.



Yes, she had been dealing with this for several months. It was getting extremely hard on her.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 7, 2019)

I’m so sorry for your loss


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Yes, she had been dealing with this for several months. It was getting extremely hard on her.



I've had three Bichons in the last 25-30 years, and my first one had  health issues, but I didn't lose her that young.    I'm just sick for you.

My Lil'Bear is almost 10 years old now, and a large size bichon (26#).... only dealing with allergies right now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm so sorry.  I can only imagine your pain.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 7, 2019)

And God asked the canine spirit Are you ready to come home? I believe so, replied the precious soul My toys and bones can remain As a reminder of love and dedication 

Can you come then?  asked God Soon, replied the tail-wagging angel But I must come slowly For my human companions are troubled For you see, I am their best friend 

But don’t they understand? asked God That you’ll never leave them? That your souls are intertwined.  For all eternity? That nothing is created or destroyed? It just is…forever and ever and ever 

Eventually they will understand, Replied the glorious dog For I will whisper gently into their hearts That I am always with them I just am…forever and ever and ever


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Yes, she had been dealing with this for several months. It was getting extremely hard on her.



How is your other bichon doing with the situation?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 7, 2019)

Im so sorry for your loss Pecos. 
It’s really tough. They are family.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Sep 7, 2019)

I know the pain  you are going through, I’m going through the same thing.  I had to have my 11 year old dachshund euthanized a few weeks ago.

I still cry every day...I’ve even cried in public....I too have a hole in my heart....I think only time will help make it easier to bear.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 7, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. Animals are the true innocents on this planet. You did the right thing and she had a better life than many others.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 7, 2019)

Our fuzzy friends sure get to our hearts. Sorry


----------



## toffee (Sep 7, 2019)

so  very sad pecos to read about heidi' I do know the pain and it still lives with me ' 
but loving your doggie as u did u did the right thing for her ' no animal should suffer pain -
she will be happy now and free of ill's  ..x


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I know the pain  you are going through, I’m going through the same thing.  I had to have my 11 year old dachshund euthanized a few weeks ago.
> 
> I still cry every day...I’ve even cried in public....I too have a hole in my heart....I think only time will help make it easier to bear.



CC ...  it sure does take time,  but it just feels unbearable right now.   Love for our animals really hits to the core.  

Two years ago, I went thru this with my yellow lab,  who seemed attached to my hip most of the time.  It hurt so much.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> CC ...  it sure does take time,  but it just feels unbearable right now.   Love for our animals really hits to the core.
> 
> Two years ago, I went thru this with my yellow lab,  who seemed attached to my hip most of the time.  It hurt so much.


I remember, Bonnie.  If I outlive my dog, I'll be shattered.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 7, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> How is your other bichon doing with the situation?



Lilly is handling it fairly well and staying very close to us. Lilly knew that Heidi was very sick and was very attentive of her. Lilly is actually Heidi's aunt and she treated Heidi like she was her own baby from the instant they met.
We have had four bichons over the last 25 years and they are wonderful dogs. I cannot imagine a life without at least one bichon. We also had a beautiful English Setter that you see in my avatar.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 7, 2019)

I join with all to mourn Heidi’s departure, knowing that she took with her the report of your love for her.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 7, 2019)

Very sorry to learn of this sad news.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 7, 2019)

Just noticed this poem was already added.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2019)

We.put our Sassy down 8 years ago and it still hurts to think about it. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2019)

@Pecos 

Please read this thread.  The poem "The Last Battle" is hard to read but you and your wife will be comforted.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/saying-goodbye-poem.32560/


----------



## Kimwhiz (Sep 8, 2019)

So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 8, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss. I've been there many times and there are no words to ease the hurt.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 8, 2019)

Pecos said:


> We had to let our precious 10 year old Bichon, Heidi, go to doggie heaven yesterday. She had a severe health issue that caused her a lot of pain every time she urinated. We worked with five different Vets to try to solve the problem and control the pain which often lasted several hours each time and was getting worse along with bleeding. We tried anti-inflammatories, antibiotics, herbs, hormone treatment, acupuncture and everything else that we could come up with. We could not let her continue to suffer and vets told us that the only next step was a highly invasive procedure that would require five days of hospital care afterward just to control the pain. Furthermore they had no real idea of what would happen if they did find something after putting her through all that misery. We could not ask Heidi to stay a little longer.
> 
> I have a hole in my heart right now and am continuing to get hit with waves of intense sadness. My poor wife has shed lots of tears and it taking it even harder than I am. Intellectually, we know that we made the right decision, but emotionally it is another matter. I wish that I could get a real good cry as that would probably help me.
> 
> We have lost pets before, but this one seems particularly tough since she was only 10.



I understand what you are going through -- I had to let my sweet Bonnie go back in April.  I know how bad it hurts.  But you did the right thing to let her go.  As my vet says  --  The last loving thing you can do for your dog is to let him or her go when it is time in order to spare them more suffering.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 8, 2019)

I am so sorry.  

The kindest and most loving thing we can do for our pets is to make the impossibly hard decisions, because they can’t make them.

You did the right thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2019)

Just seeing this thread, I was away on vacation.

Pecos, I'm so sorry that you lost your Heidi, I had a girl named Heidi too who I lost to cancer.  My condolences to you and your family.

CeeCee, so sad you lost your Pickles....hugs.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

@Pecos I am so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it wrenches on our hearts, even when we know it's the right thing to do... Prayers & Thoughts are with YOU, friend...


----------



## Catlady (Sep 24, 2019)

I didn't see this until just now.

Sorry for your loss.  Believe me, EVERY TIME I had to have a pet put down I KNEW I was doing the humane thing for the pet but that didn't stop me from feeling guilty about it.    When you feel better the best thing you can do for Heidi is to ''pay it forward'' and adopt a dog in her memory.  You'll feel good about it, I guarantee it.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks, PVC, for stating my exact weeklong feelings after putting a desperately sick 14-year-old cat on the 12th. Sadé, we miss you a bunch.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 26, 2019)

That should read “putting down.” Sorry.


----------

